# Was passiert in den vielen Casino-Spelunken ?



## Hänschen (26. August 2014)

Ich sehe dass in der Stadt ein ganzer Haufen Casino/Spielotheken/Funhäuser mit Highspeedinternet etc. sind, die scheinen sich regelrecht zu vermehren 

Die haben verklebte Fenster damit man sein Zeitgefühl verliert und teilweise Kameras draussen.
Aber es gibt auch Mini-Buden.


Was jemand schonmal in so einem "Lokal" drinnen ?


----------



## dekay55 (26. August 2014)

Ja ich hab mal als Security in so nem Laden über Weihnachten gearbeitet.


----------



## S754 (26. August 2014)

Würde mich ebenfalls interessieren. Was ist das denn genau?


----------



## dekay55 (26. August 2014)

Was soll das schon sein, da stehen halt Spielautomaten drinne, und da tummeln sich alle möglichen Leute drinne rum, ob voll Assi oder Anzugträger alles dabei. Alkohol is strikt verboten und alle Getränke sind kostenlos sofern man die Automaten mit Geld füttert. Mehr is da nich bei.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (26. August 2014)

Naja....es gibt halt ne Menge Leutchen da draussen, die denken, sie könnten ein Mal das große Los (Automatengewinn) ziehen. Zusammen mit ein bissel Suchtpotenzial und Doppelmoral beim Gesetzgeber (Spielen kann  abhängig machen - Aufkleber /Plakate , aber Googelt mal, was eure Stadt im Jahr von denen (Spielautomaten) an Steuern kassiert... ) ...., daraus zieht ein ganzer Zweig seine Existenz .
Auch wenn wohl die ganz, ganz großen Zeiten vorbei zu sein scheinen..


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. August 2014)

Wir haben doch so viele Geeks hier. Mal eben mit dem Raspberry Pi die Automaten Manipulieren und Geld einsammeln.


----------



## dekay55 (26. August 2014)

Dann manipulier mal schön  Du bekommst eh nur nen gewissen kleinbetrag ausgezahlt für den rest gibts ne Quittung, warum wohl gibts Sicherheitsdienste in so Laeden, und warum wohl werden oft so Spielhallen überfallen, das Geld ist nicht im Automat sondern in nem Safe und wird ausgezahlt von den Angstellten, und selbst wenn es klappt die Automaten zu manipulieren ( was schon fast ausgeschlossen ist ) dann faellt es spaetestens dann auf wenn das Geld ausgezahlt werden soll, es gibt naemlich nen bestimmten Algorithmus in wieviel Minuten wieviel Geld gewonnen werden kann und mit wieviel einsatz man nen gewissen betrag gewinnen kann, und wenn man manipuliert dann ist man zu 99.99% immer aushalb der gewissen gewinnzonen, dann wird man einfach bisl hingehalten bis die Polizei aufgetaucht ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. August 2014)

Ich krieg 30% und leih dir mein übertaktetes Raspi? 
Ist auch echt immer verwunderlich, wie sich die Läden halten, aber ob da nicht auch andere Geschäfte drinstecken, weiß man ja auch nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (26. August 2014)

Wieso verwunderlich, wenn man sich damit beschaeftigt weis man warum z.b Merkur 1.2milliarden Euro reinumsatz macht im Jahr. Wer glaubt man kann den großen reibach machen in einer spielhalle der hat einfach nix kapiert vom leben


----------



## tsd560ti (26. August 2014)

Bei uns in der Stadt hab ich noch nie einen raus/reingehen sehen, oder machen da dann 5 Leute bald schon deren Tagesumsatz? (von den kleineren)


----------



## dekay55 (26. August 2014)

Jap sind genau die 5 leute, in einer Spielhalle egal wie groß sie ist, dürfen nur maximal 12 Automaten stehen die gewinne ausspucken.  
Und die spieljunkies wirst du ohnehin nie ein und ausgehen sehen auser du stellst dich 24 stunden vor so einem Laden. 

Übrigends ist es Gesetzlich vorgegeben das Spielhallen Verklebte Fenster haben um einen einblick zu verhindern, genauso wie es vorgeschrieben ist das diese Raeumlichkeiten penibel durch Kameras überwacht werden, und da gibts noch nen haufen weitere vorschriften.


----------



## tandel (26. August 2014)

Ich denke auch, dass es auf ein paar Stammkunden hinausläuft, die dort 90% ihres Einkommens lassen. Die ein oder andere Spelunke wird auch bestimmt zur Geldwäsche genutzt.
Die Städte verdienen mit und das "Gesocks" ist von der Straße ==> great sucess!


----------



## JaniZz (26. August 2014)

Ich weiß wie so ein Ding von innen aussieht und kann sagen, dass dort nicht nur asis rum laufen. 

Und auch nicht jeder 90 Prozent seines Lohns dort verzockt. 

Manche spielen auch einfach weil es Spaß macht bzw ein bisschen Nervenkitzel ist und wenn dann mal was bei rum kommt ist es natürlich noch schöner. 

Aber gut reden will ich das nicht,  sehe auch mehr als genug Leute die einfach alles aufs Spiel setzen. 

Letztens hat ein jüngerer Typ geschimpft und sagte zu seiner Freundin:" schon wieder zwei Monatsgehälter verzockt"
Und fuhr mit seinem Schrott polo vom Parkplatz 

 
Kein Mitleid


----------



## tsd560ti (26. August 2014)

Und du bist wohl Vorstand eines Clubs, bei deiner Karre


----------



## BertB (26. August 2014)

ich kenn leute, die 70.000€ schulden und mehr in den drecksbuden angehäuft haben,
spielsucht ist wie drogensucht, ne echte krankheit,
oft auch beides gekoppelt,
gehört verboten

manche buden haben aber auch noch so spaßautomaten, und oder zusätzlich flipper, billard und dart,
ist in ordnung,
aber leben tun auch die von den suchti gestalten


----------



## JaniZz (27. August 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Und du bist wohl Vorstand eines Clubs, bei deiner Karre



Ne dafür gehe ich arbeiten 

Ja spielsucht ist echt schlimm und der Staat bereichert sich damit noch. 

Moralisch fragwürdig.... 

Aber so ist es halt und man wird ja nicht gezwungen zu zocken. 

Mich würde mal interessieren ob sich das lohnt so ein laden auf zu machen. 
Bei den steuern und unterhaltungs kosten bleibt bestimmt nicht viel übrig.


----------



## moddok (27. August 2014)

Meines Wissens nach gehen über 60% der Einnahmen an den Staat. Wenn du nicht direkt 15 Hallen aufmachst, wird sich das wohl kaum lohnen bei der Menge an Spielos.


----------

